# Real Plaza Trujillo



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Va ya ps sigamos con el treand, muy buenas fotos libidito, como dicen uno de los mall mas elegantes


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Me temo que este thread como su otro coleguita nunca morirá xD!

Anyway! Bonito el mall...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes recopilaciones!  lindo este Mall


----------



## Adz3 (Mar 1, 2008)

Que PAja :banana: ... me gusta ese Mall en particular....una Pregunta...de cuantos pisos es este mall? .... buena slas fotos libidito...saludos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Dos pisos.


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

*Del 25 de Abril*

*Moda Otoño - Invierno 2008*


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Buenas Fotos... la ultima dentro de una sala me hace recordar el chongazo que me hicieron en el uvk por sacar mi camara para ver unas fotos, la tarada empleada inspectora me acusaba de pirateria queriendome quitarme la camara y sacarme de la sala... la puse en su sitio :bash:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos¡¡¡¡¡ Ricota la Rivasplata!!!!! 
Y esa foto del cineplanet jajajajaja.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

CENRIQ said:


>


Esta buena


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Buenas fotoss 

el real plaza cada dia mejorando!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sta buena... ahh tamb las fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindas fotos  para mi este mall es fashion, quien sabe ojala que en un futuro Trujillo se convierta en la Capital de la Moda en el Perú!  seria genial


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Siempre me causó gracia ver modelar a la Vivi :lol: 

El Aventura también hace desfiles?


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

si tb hace desfiles


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Aqui sigan poniendo las fotos.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Para que negarlo el Real plaza de trujillo es uno de los malls mas elegantes y ordenados del Peru, mejor que el por donde vivo (plaza San Miguel).


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

No desvien el thread. Gracias.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*25/07/08 HORA: 8PM*























































*Y ESTE ES UN JUEGO TIPO CASA DEL TERROR DE HAPPY LAND*


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ufffffffffff Viviana :drool: :drool: ahhh y el mall tambien


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

se llama tunel del terror.. espero lo inaguren pronto. se ve prometedor 

buenas fotos libidito


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

jajjaa cuando fui con mi flaca al tunel del terror el grupo que me toco fueron todas mujeres, y las chibolas buenas mas escandalosas, pero debo admitir que solo un instante de todo el recorrido me movio


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Es algo así como la casa del terror?


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Es algo así como la casa del terror?


Clarooo

son unos pasajes por donde pasas, y unas personas disfrazadas, te comienzan a tratar de asustar!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La casa de terror esta donde supuestamente iba a estar el bowling, no?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah ok gracias, suena divertido xD


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

J Block said:


> La casa de terror esta donde supuestamente iba a estar el bowling, no?


claro que no. el espacio para el bowling todavia esta alli!

JAJA si es divertio jeremy... pero para pucha max 2 vecs.. mas q todo para ver a la gnte q es bien miedosa gritar! 
al inicio del paseo, te dicen. por favor no insulte o golpee a nuestros actores. :lol:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

J Block said:


> La casa de terror esta donde supuestamente iba a estar el bowling, no?


el tunel del terror esta al frente de donde se supone debe ir el bowling!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahhh...gracias x el dato!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que horrible ese techo del patio de comidas. Nunca perdonaré tal homocidio arquitectónico...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

este mall siempre lo veo vacio.Acaso el Mall Aventura le a quitado todo el publico?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

bueno segun el informe de semana economica recibe 600 000 visitas al mes. 
Esta vacio porque fui domingo muy temprano


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> este mall siempre lo veo vacio.Acaso el Mall Aventura le a quitado todo el publico?


Este mall es el point a partir de las 4pm hasta las 10 pm...........A esa hora hay mucha gente.


----------



## lacabolo (Jun 2, 2007)

Tienes razon libidito, a esa hora esta repleto, para cuando se inicia la segunda etapa? hay datos de nuevas tiendas o algo?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^Manan.


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Tan buenas las fotos, pero como un pedido, al mall van una s flacasas,a ver si entre tanto cementoi fotografian algunas de las bellezas que lo adornan, asi se hace màs entretenido mirar las fotos...


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Que horrible ese techo del patio de comidas. Nunca perdonaré tal homocidio arquitectónico...


totalemte de acuerdo !!! horroroso°!!!!! enq estaban pensando??? urgente tiren ese mamarracho yn cobertura tensionada de diseño más dramático q e en el aventura plaza!!! no hay caja de sugerencias???


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

xever_7 said:


> Chévere, buenas fotos. El mall es muy elegante y quitando el techo es el mejor mall del país .


la verdad q si.. ni el Jockey tiene esa calidad de acabados... es lógico más pequeño pero sus acabados son excelentes...se ve bien ficho...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ELMER said:


> Tan buenas las fotos, pero como un pedido, *al mall van una s flacasas,a ver si entre tanto cementoi fotografian algunas de las bellezas que lo adornan*, asi se hace màs entretenido mirar las fotos...


:lol::lol::lol: Tengo unas fotos con unos angulos!!! pero si lo posteo aqui me banean :lol:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*REAL PLAZA 01:30 AM*


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

creo q ahora distingo bien el tan polemico techo del patio de comidas, y si.. creo q le doy la razon a la mayoria ya q mas parece el techo de un supermercado comun y corriente y no encaja con los demas acabados del mall


----------

